# New Orleans



## hcarman (Feb 20, 2015)

Wanted - New Orleans.  March 17-21 or 18-21.
Preferably a two bedroom/two bath or two one bedroom or studio units.
In French Quarter or Canal Street area.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2015)

vacationwiz28 said:


> What's your price limit per night?



The limit on this forum is $100 per night.


----------

